# Reel mower for a child?



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

Is it possible to get a reel mower sized for a child? My 3 yo was very disappointed to realize that his toy mower wasn't really cutting grass alongside me







(my reel mower is too heavy for him to push)

Lara


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

I found a site that says the American Lawn Mower Co. makes one for children, but I couldn't find a place to buy one.


----------



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks! I'll do some more research.


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

: Waiting to see what you find out. This sounds like a great way to get ds more involved when doing yard work.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Please don't tell me that you want a lawn mower with a real blade for your 3 year old???
Adults manage to cut their fingers and toes off.


----------



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggieinnh* 
Please don't tell me that you want a lawn mower with a real blade for your 3 year old???
Adults manage to cut their fingers and toes off.


Well, no, I was thinking more of a toy.

If anyone has a woodshop, I found this:

http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/...ng_mower.shtml


----------



## scsigrl (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lara1828* 
Is it possible to get a reel mower sized for a child? My 3 yo was very disappointed to realize that his toy mower wasn't really cutting grass alongside me







(my reel mower is too heavy for him to push)

Lara

Having your child out mowing with (next to you, your words) is not at all safe. You may wantt o reconsinder this practice. I worked in the ER for a time and every year we had accidents from things being thrown out of the blades or as a PP said the loss of fingers, toes or even worse.

Please think about this!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

here is one i wanna get for my dc

and another one that's similar


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scsigrl* 
Having your child out mowing with (next to you, your words) is not at all safe. You may wantt o reconsinder this practice. I worked in the ER for a time and every year we had accidents from things being thrown out of the blades or as a PP said the loss of fingers, toes or even worse.

Please think about this!

i don't know if you've ever seen/used a reel mower but it is much different from an actual gas powered mower. it would be pretty hard to have anything actually "thrown" out of the blades. if a twig or branch comes up into the blades they actually lock up and you can't push it until you take it out.


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

DS pushes the drop spreader around while DH cuts the grass. It keeps him busy and out of the way.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggieinnh* 
Please don't tell me that you want a lawn mower with a real blade for your 3 year old???
Adults manage to cut their fingers and toes off.

No, I'm pretty sure the OP can spell correctly. REEL is NOT the same as REAL.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eco_mama* 
i don't know if you've ever seen/used a reel mower but it is much different from an actual gas powered mower. it would be pretty hard to have anything actually "thrown" out of the blades. if a twig or branch comes up into the blades they actually lock up and you can't push it until you take it out.

















:

we have a reel mower too and that's exactly how it works. Since YOU are providing the force behind it, it's pretty hard for you to actually get anything kicked up.

Now, I still wouldn't let my kids play with it (the blades are sharp enough to cut), but I wouldn't be freaked if they were outside. They're safer and much more environmentally friendly than a power mower. If you've got a small yard, they're ideal!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds loves working a real reel mower. It does make me slightly nervous since the blade gets some serious momentum. I like to think that few kids would stick their fingers in one that was moving (kinda Darwinistic thinking on my part







). I worry he'll get hurt if he tries to dislodge something that gets stuck, too, but he's more of a "MOM, fix it!" type of kid. And I supervise when he's using it.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

LynnS6 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure the OP can spell correctly. REEL is NOT the same as REAL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggieinnh* 
Does this mean that the grass gets cut by magic and the REEL MOWER has no REAL blades?

No, of course not. There are real blades on the ADULT REEL mower, but obviously, the child ones that people have linked to don't have blades. I just thought that perhaps people thought the OP couldn't spell and wanted one with blades for her child.

But the OP was not asking for a "REAL" mower for her child but a toy reel mower.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

My step brother slipped while mowing the lawn when he was 17 or 18 with a Reel mower and it cut his big toe half way off.







They were not able to reattach it or anything.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lara1828* 
My 3 yo was very disappointed to realize that his toy mower wasn't really cutting grass alongside me

I think this is the quote that's confusing people -- it sounds like the OP is looking for a lawn mower that *will* cut grass for her son to use.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I think this is the quote that's confusing people -- it sounds like the OP is looking for a lawn mower that *will* cut grass for her son to use.

Thank you limabean! That is what I have been reading as well.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, but then she said this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lara1828* 
Well, no, I was thinking more of a toy.

If anyone has a woodshop, I found this:

http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/...ng_mower.shtml


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

we have that nova naturals one with the little balls and my girls still love it. i think it's really good for toddlers who have just learned to walk so it might actually be a bit young for your 3 yr old, but you could probably judge whether you think he might like it or not. maybe you could show him how to use some pruning shears? my dd2 (3.5) uses scissors and i don't think they're much more dangerous.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eco_mama* 
Yes, but then she said this:

Originally Posted by lara1828
Well, no, I was thinking more of a toy.

If anyone has a woodshop, I found this:

http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/...ng_mower.shtml

I guess I don't get it then ... it sounds like she already has a toy mower for her son.







:

Quote:

My 3 yo was very disappointed to realize that *his toy mower* wasn't really cutting grass alongside me
Am I completely missing something???


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Maggieinnh said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LynnS6*
> ...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I guess I don't get it then ... it sounds like she already has a toy mower for her son.







:

Am I completely missing something???









ya, i dunno. it's questionable.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggieinnh*
Does this mean that the grass gets cut by magic and the REEL MOWER has no REAL blades?


----------

